# Frog recommendation: I want bold and loud!



## DaveMorris (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello all,

I am in the process of building 130g vivarium now and I would like some suggestions on which variety of frog I should populate it with. Being a 130g enclosure, I want to have a group of frogs. I would like some that have a nice call and more on the bold side. I would like to hopefully see them periodically! What are some good options on the bolder side?


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

DaveMorris said:


> Being a 130g enclosure, I want to have a group of frogs. I would like some that have a nice call and more on the bold side. I would like to hopefully see them periodically! What are some good options on the bolder side?


Frogs that are good group frogs, with a nice call, that are visible. Leucs are the most obvious choice here.


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Most Phyllobates will also work really well your list of "wants".

P. terribilis and P. bicolor are both very bold and have loud calls.

P. aurotaenia are also an option, but some people seem to have issues with them being shy. My group is really bold and they call more often than any of my other frogs.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

You want bold? P. terribilis will mug you for your fruit flies! Plus you get to tell your friends it's one of the more toxic things known to man.


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Leucs are the most active and forgiving for a new comer. Ive had some issues in large female heavy groups though.

Bicolor are a really underrated frog and extremely bold. My last orange terrib is alone right now, but by far the boldest frog I own. I have to physically move it to add leaves or change the water. Terribs really don't move around much except for feeding time, but are always out unless sleeping.


----------



## Fitzmke (Jan 24, 2018)

My leucs are only 3 months old and very bold. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveMorris (Sep 23, 2017)

I appreciate the suggestions. It will be quite some time before I am ready to acquire my frogs so I will keep my eyes and ears open for suggestions. I used to hate dealing with the scientific names of coral and fish with my reef tank hobby. It looks like with dart frogs that is the only way to go so I have been doing a lot of learning.


----------



## harrisbt (Feb 19, 2013)

terribs, leucs, or anthonyi.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Haven't seen anyone suggest an Ameerega species, so I will do that  I have quite a few tanks in my collection, but most are not that big and have a more vertical shape (or at least cubic). Then, I had this 90 gallon fish tank that I converted to to a frog tank (you can read about it here: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/308770-ameerega-90-gallon-build.html). The 90 is so big (like yours) that I didn't really want to just have a few tiny frogs in all that space. Also, the tank has a really big footprint and not that much height, so it is not quite as useful for many of the more arboreal dart species because it just doesn't have the height. I had always wanted to try Ameerega, and this tank was perfect for them because they are really athletic (they jump more often rather than hop like most of my dart frogs). They are one of the few species that I have that truly take advantage of the horizontal space of a tank the size and shape of a 90. The tank is also big enough to house a water feature, which I grudgingly added but I really think the frogs like it and they are breeding, finally. 

I have A. pepperi 'Abiseo', but they are not that easy to come by. Chrome bassleri, however, are much more readily available and would be a beautiful addition to a tank the size you are talking about. My pepperi also have a really cute "whoop" call that they mainly use when they are breeding. I assume that bassleri calls would be similar, but I don't have direct experience.

Anyway, I thought I might throw those into the mix since they are a bit more off the beaten trail than some other dart frogs, but I think they deserve to be considered  You won't go wrong with any of the other species recommended in this thread, either!

Good luck in making your decision!

Mark


----------



## rosicakes (Oct 28, 2017)

My bicolors are extremely bold. They’re always hanging out in the open and practically jump on my hands when I feed FF. They haven’t started calling yet so I can’t comment on loudness but I searched YouTube for examples. My son wanted loud frogs and he preferred their sound over leucs.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Hard to get louder or bolder than bicolor. I've had bicolor knock the fly cup out of my hand before when feeding. Louder than leucs as well.


----------



## DaveMorris (Sep 23, 2017)

I'll have to take a look at the bicolors. Do they do well in groups as well?


----------



## rosicakes (Oct 28, 2017)

I read everything I could and it seems like they can be kept in groups. I have three and haven’t had any issues.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Boondoggle said:


> Hard to get louder or bolder than bicolor. I've had bicolor knock the fly cup out of my hand before when feeding. Louder than leucs as well.


I love it!! Literally mugged for your fruit flies!!


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

DaveMorris said:


> I'll have to take a look at the bicolors. Do they do well in groups as well?


They do very well in groups.

IME frogs that do well in groups do so because they are just much more tolerant to the social interaction that comes with raising more than one frog in a box. Bicolor don't give a flip. 

In my bicolor tanks I've watched tads morph out and within days join the adults in feeding when I dump flies. The adults trample all over them and those froglets still gain size/weight faster than I can accomplish if I pull them and raise them alone. I really think they are an unappreciated frog.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

carola1155 said:


> Most Phyllobates will also work really well your list of "wants".
> 
> P. terribilis and P. bicolor are both very bold and have loud calls.
> 
> P. aurotaenia are also an option, but some people seem to have issues with them being shy. My group is really bold and they call more often than any of my other frogs.


I second this, especially the aurotaenia portion. Mine were always exceptionally bold as adults, and their call could be heard through the walls sometimes. Very pleasant call sound to my ears as well.


----------

